# Manchester Kittens - Free anywhere?



## Toneeh (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi, I doubt I will get anywhere with this, but I'm wondering if anyone knows where I can get a free kitten in Manchester? Preferably near Moston, Newton Heath and Blackley, due to disabilities. 

I am looking for my aunt, who cannot travel far. I was hoping there would be someone who is giving them away or a place we can get them? Is there an adoption place or does anyone know anyone who's giving them away? 

She doesn't care what gender it is, as long as it's healthy, I don't think she's bothered 

Any help would be appreciated. 

Also, she will be getting them spayed/neutered.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Depending on her diability she may be better getting a slightly older cat (say 9 months up) as kittens can be quite hard (but delightful) work and do need quite a lot of attention. There are a number of young cats I think that have been advertised on this section - if they are out of your chosen area you could contact Kelly Joy of Animal Lifelife to see if they can help with transportation.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/204972-my-cat-whom-i-want-adopted-greater-manchester.html

How about this lovely cat? If you search the posters previous threads you can learn some more about him, I think he is some kind of Oriental cross...Bombay?... and seemingly is very people oriented which might be great if your aunt is home a lot and needs a real companion cat.


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

look on manchester "gumtree" under " pets free to good home " there is usually loads on there. Or try the pet stall on harpurhey market they have a little notice board that sometimes has them. Good luck!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

RSPCA in Manchester area would probably have some


----------



## Toneeh (Nov 25, 2010)

My aunt has 2 young cats already, and she just struggles to travel far. She has problems with her knees, legs and back, so walking far isn't a good idea. But the whole playing thing is no problem to her. 

I tried Gumtree, but the ones up had literally just been rehomed! I was gutted. One person was advertising this beautiful kitten, yet it seems it's a fake, since the number is wrong and lots of people seem to be asking constantly and not getting anywhere. I'll keep looking on there though 

Ahh, the market. My aunt lives just ten minutes away, and I have a sister who lives closer. I didn't know they had a board? I'll have to tell her to look, she's there every saturday. 

And I don't know where I would go to get an animal from the RSPCA? I don't know where their shelter is? 

Thanks for all the help so far! 

I was also wondering, how far could I take a cat on a train? Someone near me is giving them away, and I'm visiting my aunt soon. It takes two hours on a train to get there. I'm worried this is too far, yet some have said it would be okay. I just worry and want to know lots of opinions before I think of getting the kitten. It just seems too far for me, but it's a quiet train, and the kitten will be in a carrier next to me? I know the law states it's okay to do, but I worry. The kitten will be around 12 weeks old.


----------

